# paslode cordless framer not driving big nails



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i have 2 paslode cordless nail guns; framer and finish nailers

my problem is with the framer not driving 3.25'' ring shank galv nails deep enough. it used to drive them fine, i keep 8d cc for sheeting and the 3.25'' ring shank galv for framing/decks. pretty much 2 nails for all uses. lately i had to buy 3.25'' cc bright for it to drive them. it won't drive the 3.25'' ring shank all the way, leaves the head .25'' above the surface. anyone have a suggestion?

both nail guns are 20 yrs old, very light use by me. both fire every time without a problem. i always buy paslode brand nails. 3 boxes of 8d cc, 2 boxes of 3.25'' ring shank galv and most of a box of 3.25'' cc bright thru the framer. i figure a pro would do that in a month or 2, so i doubt it is worn out. battery is newer and the gas is not out of date. i tried to clean the gun without much success at improving the drive power. it used to sink the 3.25'' ring shank nails 1/4'' below the surface as it does now with the 3.25'' cc. 

this has been an ongoing problem for a yr or 2

any help is appreciated :thumbsup:

3-1/4" x .131 Ring Hot Dip Galvanized Plus	#650474


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I know your problem well because I sold Paslode products for many years. You may not like the answer but this is how it works. 
The cordless nailer can be a great tool for many applications but when you try to drive 3 1/4" ring shank nail you start to exceed the limits of its power range. If the wood is extremely soft it might work fine but the harder the wood, the harder to drive and the higher your nail stands. 
When using a pneumatic nailer you can increase your air pressure for these extreme jobs but there's no way to increase the power on the cordless nailer. 
Your tool might drive a 3" ring shank. Is it necessary to use 3 1/4"?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

time for a head/gasket/o ring rebuild kit maybe


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Toolman50 said:


> I know your problem well because I sold Paslode products for many years. You may not like the answer but this is how it works.


actually that's pretty much the answer i expected. the only reason i asked was to see if the tool needed a rebuild to get back to driving the longer ring shank nails. since you have more experience than me would a rebuild help get it back to full strength or should i use the shorter 3'' galv ring shank. i wish i could get a test strip of 3'' to see if they'd work. it drives the 3.25 cc fine just not much good for exterior work.

i built a couple decks with this paslode and have no warped or pulled up boards with the long ring shank nails. i'd like to go back to the big nails or find a test strip of the 3'' nails to try


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

TimPa said:


> time for a head/gasket/o ring rebuild kit maybe


if it will help i'm game to rebuild the head. do you have experience with the cordless paslode?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

_Ogre said:


> if it will help i'm game to rebuild the head. do you have experience with the cordless paslode?


I used my bil's extensively when I was building my house. it was gas canister only. so I am not familiar with the battery/gas model. I have rebuilt porter cable and senco nailers a number of times. the kits usually go in easily.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

TimPa said:


> time for a head/gasket/o ring rebuild kit maybe


His tool is Cordless. There is no head gasket or '0' rings.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

_Ogre said:


> actually that's pretty much the answer i expected. the only reason i asked was to see if the tool needed a rebuild to get back to driving the longer ring shank nails. since you have more experience than me would a rebuild help get it back to full strength or should i use the shorter 3'' galv ring shank. i wish i could get a test strip of 3'' to see if they'd work. it drives the 3.25 cc fine just not much good for exterior work.
> 
> i built a couple decks with this paslode and have no warped or pulled up boards with the long ring shank nails. i'd like to go back to the big nails or find a test strip of the 3'' nails to try


The ring shank nails have excellent holding power but they are very hard to drive. 
You may find the tool is fine in soft wood but not in harder treated Pine. 
Also these tools lose power with altitude. Not recommended in mountains above 5,000 feet. 
Rental yards will sometimes sell nails by the strip. If you bought a couple of strips to test on your wood sample you could quickly see if the 3" RS performed any better than the 3 1/4". :yes:


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

toolman50: thanks for that tidbit. i didn't think of a tool rental yard
i'm in metro detroit at a measly 600 ft above sea level

i dug out the manual it is the impulse compact nailer 404400, probably the first orange model
i'm ready to fix this: the only wear parts are 2 o-rings, filter, motor sleeve and the bottom bumper
the filter looks spotless, the motor runs fine and i doubt the bumper is worn
two o-rings??? it looks like the same o-ring part numbers for 900420 that i found on ebay
it's worth a try

any reason to go further like cleaning the reed valve?
it fires every time and drives the 3.25 cc and 8d cc fine

i will check a few tool yards for the 3'' ring shank tomorrow
my local home depot rents the paslode cordless (just checked on line)


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

_Ogre said:


> i'm ready to fix this: the only wear parts are 2 o-rings,
> 
> two o-rings??? it looks like the same o-ring part numbers for 900420 that i found on ebay
> it's worth a try
> ...


Ogre
The "0" rings on the Codless nailer are special in that they can take considerable heat without melting. They are not standard "0" rings found on pneumatic tools. Remember this tool generates heat because it's a small engine. Gas and spark. 
You can order new "0" rings directly from Paslode. 
If the tool is cycling (driving nails) there is no reason to go into it. I would not advise going into the reed valve if it's working well. Paslode makes a spray cleaner for the tool. It works well. No additional oil needs to be used because the fuel contains oil. But after cleaning with the solvent, put a very light coating of oil in the cylinder with your finger before reassembly. 
The tool will need a basic cleaning after you've used it hard for about 12 months. 
A rule of thumb would be to clean the tool after every house you frame. 
A basic cleaning does not go into the reed valve. 
Don't submerge the electrical motor in a solvent. 
Most of the filth is a combination of sawdust and dirt that is pulled in through the air cleaner and sticks to the oily residue left by the fuel. Keep the air cleaner clean. You can use soap and water to clean the air filter.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks again toolman the paslode 900420 looks the same as my 404400, it has the same parts list and o-ring numbers
i'll try another cleaning and replace the o-rings when they arrive, i still have the original cleaning instructions
as for ''clean the tool after every house you frame'' in that case i'd never need to clean it :grin:
used only to remodel my home and now friends and family small remodeling


----------

